# CMH Or CPMC Need Help!!



## illbill (Sep 23, 2014)

hello, yeah so I have an aggregate of 84.55% and am thinking of applying into these colleges which of these is better and what were there closing merits last year. I mean do I have a chance and when is the last date to apply for these colleges plus I have also heard about Shalamar, so is that college good? How does it compare to these two? If someone could personally guide me, I'd really appreciate that.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

illbill said:


> hello, yeah so I have an aggregate of 84.55% and am thinking of applying into these colleges which of these is better and what were there closing merits last year. I mean do I have a chance and when is the last date to apply for these colleges plus I have also heard about Shalamar, so is that college good? How does it compare to these two? If someone could personally guide me, I'd really appreciate that.


Shalamar and CMH equal, though I'd prefer Shalamar, and why CPMC? these are better colleges than CPMC.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

illbill said:


> hello, yeah so I have an aggregate of 84.55% and am thinking of applying into these colleges which of these is better and what were there closing merits last year. I mean do I have a chance and when is the last date to apply for these colleges plus I have also heard about Shalamar, so is that college good? How does it compare to these two? If someone could personally guide me, I'd really appreciate that.


And you'll get in easily


----------



## illbill (Sep 23, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Shalamar and CMH equal, though I'd prefer Shalamar, and why CPMC? these are better colleges than CPMC.


I heard its a good college you know CPMC. But anyways why Shalamar over CMH does it have better facilities? whats the closing merit for Shalamar?


----------



## illbill (Sep 23, 2014)

bump!!


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

illbill said:


> I heard its a good college you know CPMC. But anyways why Shalamar over CMH does it have better facilities? whats the closing merit for Shalamar?


Shalamar's merit closed at 82.7 last year and CMH being around 83


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

illbill said:


> I heard its a good college you know CPMC. But anyways why Shalamar over CMH does it have better facilities? whats the closing merit for Shalamar?


Shalamar's closing merit this year would be around 83% and yes Shalamar over CMH because of a better hospital.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

illbill said:


> I heard its a good college you know CPMC. But anyways why Shalamar over CMH does it have better facilities? whats the closing merit for Shalamar?


A better campus


----------



## illbill (Sep 23, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Shalamar's closing merit this year would be around 83% and yes Shalamar over CMH because of a better hospital.


okay! and does shalamar have an entrance test or they just consider my aggregate ???


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

illbill said:


> okay! and does shalamar have an entrance test or they just consider my aggregate ???


They have an interview


----------



## illbill (Sep 23, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> They have an interview


okay thanks btw you studying in Shalamar ?
And so the best private colleges to go for in lahore are Shalamar and CMH?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

illbill said:


> okay thanks btw you studying in Shalamar ?


Nope, LMDC


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- my aggregate is 83.04% where should I apply?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

fatti said:


> - my aggregate is 83.04% where should I apply?


Shalamar, CMH, FMH, LMDC


----------



## med.studentz (Oct 10, 2014)

I really want to get into CMH, my aggregate as per UHS is 75%. If i ace CMH test i get like a 79.5% max. Whats the chance ill get into CMH?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

med.studentz said:


> I really want to get into CMH, my aggregate as per UHS is 75%. If i ace CMH test i get like a 79.5% max. Whats the chance ill get into CMH?


MBBS or BDS?


----------



## med.studentz (Oct 10, 2014)

For MBBS


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

med.studentz said:


> For MBBS


Chances are slim as their closing merit would be like around 83%. But do apply, also keep back ups


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Shalamar, CMH, FMH, LMDC


- Applied in CMH and FMH.. waiting for SMC and LMDC


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

illbill said:


> hello, yeah so I have an aggregate of 84.55% and am thinking of applying into these colleges which of these is better and what were there closing merits last year. I mean do I have a chance and when is the last date to apply for these colleges plus I have also heard about Shalamar, so is that college good? How does it compare to these two? If someone could personally guide me, I'd really appreciate that.


obviously CMH or shalamar ..


----------



## mosin123 (Sep 7, 2014)

My aggregate is 88.9% on the basis of SAT2.
Any chance of admission in CMH?


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Im going to be honest here. 84 above hv a really good chance in cmh. Also if cmh is my first preference its only because i love its campus. Studies wise and clinical side wise Shalimar is the best private med colg in lahore. And ill be honoured if i can get admission in shalimar. In the end, the preference is yours. May u get admission in that colg that'l prove best for you. Good luck.

- - - Updated - - -

And if ur worried about admission on Sat 2 basis. U have to finalize with cmh. But i think u can get in with sat2 scores.


----------

